# Equalizer app for PC? NOT player... EQUALIZER.



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm amazed that I cannot find a good stereo multiband EQ download that will simply popup and work with any/all audio that is routed to my systems audio device.... I find tons of freebie players, most of them lousy and intrusive and not at all filling the need. Whether its Youtube, Bloomberg videos, various 'tv show' sites, audio files/mp3's, movies, whatever.... i need an easy handy EQ widget that lets me adjust sound.

this kind of thing is more needed now than ever before due to the extreme diversity of audio capabilities out there on web media things. all over the map from the sublime to the ridiculous, and ridiculed.

anyone have a clue?

I downloaded one lone wolf that CLAIMED to fill the bill but it looks like a .dll plugin intended for some specific application not on my machine. That one was http://tda.tention.org/index.php?cat=tdae&dest=eq2008s and the notes say that it requires "SSE", whatever that is. If anyone can educate me....

need! help


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

SSE stands for "Streaming SIMD Extentions" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_SIMD_Extensions


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

thx.
this is a real hole in a little niche, isn't it... I shall talk to my software developer friend and see if he can extract an EQ package from some of his audio stuff and put it out there el freebo...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Something like what you envision may not be all that easy to implement. It would most likely need to be part of the sound card's driver and some drivers already include that capability. Some sort of add-on "filter" driver may also fit the bill, but the solution would most likely need to be hardware-based and not a software solution to work for all audio. Running audio through some sort of software filtering would also slow the data stream to the audio device.

Something along the lines of Total Recorder may also work. It actually replaces the normal sound drivers so that it can access the stream for recording, and then feeds the hardware through the normal driver.

It seems that many USB sound devices include equalization, as well as many high-end sound cards:

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cs=19&c=us&l=en&dgc=SS&cid=39715&lid=1003766


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

to reiterate what elvandil said, my realtek 7.1 hd soundcard has a software equalizer as well as many other audio functions included. works great, sounds even better!!


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

IIRC SoundBlaster cards have an equalizer also.


----------

